# Solved: YouTube - Black, Blank Screen



## HiTechGrandma (Jan 27, 2012)

As of yesterday 1-26-2012 - my youtube was working one minute, the next it is only showing blank, black screen. I got on remote with my tech in London, HOURS and HOURS later, still no joy or fix. He removed malware, un-installed and re-installed latest Adobe everything, un-installed and re-installed Google Chrome (my browser) cleaned histories, cache, cookies, etc. tried a system restore, windows update, rootkey scan, boot scan??? 24 hours later - results the same. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU U7300 @ 1.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4061 Mb
Graphics Card: LogMeIn Mirror Driver, 6 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76310 MB, Free - 18043 MB; D: Total - 213931 MB, Free - 213704 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., UL80VT
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

Can you help? 

Thanking you,

HiTechGrandma (not feeling so hi-tech right now) HiTech to me is when my computer is running smoothly!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure JavaScript is enabled in Google Chrome.

*How to Enable JavaScript*

It will also tell you if JavaScript is enabled in your browser:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Also, *Avast*, with its *WebRep*, can interfere with JavaScript. *Disable WebRep*.


----------



## HiTechGrandma (Jan 27, 2012)

Dear Phantom, Thank you for answering, I did what the instructions said, my JavaScript was already enabled, refreshed Google Chrome, no change. My computer tech put the Avast on only last night to scan the boot, I was running AVG until then. I can take Avast off, and re-install AVG, but that did not help yesterday either. There has to be an answer - somewhere.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Go *here* to test Flash.

1- Do you see the animation? It's a red ball moving horizontally.










2- What version of Flash do you see? Is the OS alright?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By the way, Chrome comes with its own integrated Flash plugin. No need to install the Adobe Flash Player alone.

It's possible that you could have disabled Flash Player in Chrome. To re-enable it:

Go to: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/839/cpsid_83950.html

Scroll down to:

*I am unable to view Flash content. How do I get Flash Player to turn on?*


----------



## HiTechGrandma (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, we did un-install and re-install Adobe Flash Player version 11.2.202.160 for OS Windows 7 (64 Bit). We tried it with the built in flash through Chrome and we downloaded one. I went to the link you provided and here is my response (3 times) from google Chrome: This webpage is not available
The webpage at chrome://%20plugins/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 300 (net::ERR_INVALID_URL): Unknown error.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Type *ABOUTLUGINS* into the address bar at the top of a Chrome browser window.
Click "Details" at the upper-right corner of the page.
Find the "Flash" (or "Shockwave Flash") listing on the Plug-ins page and click the corresponding "Enable" button.
Close all Chrome windows and restart the browser.


----------



## HiTechGrandma (Jan 27, 2012)

OK. Enabled flash through Chrome and re-started the browser, no YouTube.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is this solved?


----------

